# First Person Ever To Solve The Cube?



## Goso (Jan 25, 2012)

I've trying to figured out who was the first person to solve the cube intuitively, :confused: but can't seem to find any info on there. Any help will be kindly welcome.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 25, 2012)

My guess is Erno Rubik. After that, probably Jessica Fridrich, Lars Petrus, or Gilles Roux.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 25, 2012)

Rubik


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 25, 2012)

Erno Rubik solved it 2 months after he invented it. By himself.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 25, 2012)

I remember seeing he solved it 1 month after he created it; it was on youtube (an interview with E. Rubik, he said he solved it in that time period)


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 25, 2012)

Erno Rubik when he invented it for a college class he was teaching.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 25, 2012)

I remember reading it in this book:[video]http://www.amazon.com/Cube-Ultimate-Bestselling-Secrets-Solutions/dp/157912805X/ref=pd_sim_b_2[/video]
He solved it in like 2 months.


----------



## RNewms27 (Jan 25, 2012)

"He does several attempts and solve the cube for the first time summer (it took him one month to solve it)."
http://cubeland.free.fr/infos/infos.htm


----------



## FlyingFingers (Jan 25, 2012)

I heard in an interview that it took 2 month's and I belive he also came up with the notation.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 25, 2012)

I also heard what all the above said. I'm unsure of the number of months tough, but the reason no one solved it before was that he didn't want to show it until he knew how to solve it. Understandable, it would have been embarassing. Now the official Rubiks Cubes are very embarassing, but that's a different story


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, this is interesting. Does anyone know HOW he solved it?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 25, 2012)

"The" cube? *Rubik*'s cube (his 3x3x3) I guess indeed Erno Rubik, but *2x2x2* quite possibly Larry Nichols (or someone else using Nichols' cube). Sounds like he actually built it and solved it around 1969, years before Rubik.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 25, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> Well, this is interesting. Does anyone know HOW he solved it?


 
Some corners first method.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 25, 2012)

FlyingFingers said:


> I heard in an interview that it took 2 month's and I belive he also came up with the notation.



You're just making that up. David Singmaster came up with the notation.



Petezorzz said:


> Well, this is interesting. Does anyone know HOW he solved it?



Some corners first variation involving layer first and EO last.

We really need a video of the guy solving it, why did no one bother getting one in 2007?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 25, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> My guess is Erno Rubik. After that, probably Jessica Fridrich, Lars Petrus, or Gilles Roux.


 
The first one is right. The second one probably isn't. Just because those people found good solutions doesn't mean they found them immediately after the release.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 25, 2012)

Bryan said:


> The first one is right. The second one probably isn't. Just because those people found good solutions doesn't mean they found them immediately after the release.


Can we even be sure about the first one?
Terutoshi Ishigi applied for a 3x3x3 patent while Rubik's patent application was still being processed.
Who knows how long he'd been playing with 3x3x3 cubes before deciding to patent it?

Fo sure Lars nor Gilles for 2nd...
The cube was availble in Hungary years before making its way into the rest of the world.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 25, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> ...After that, probably Jessica Fridrich, Lars Petrus, or Gilles Roux.



Just no. Fridrich was reading solution guides before she even held a cube for the first time (iirc).


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 25, 2012)

The answer is Mr. Rubik himself. Common knowledge, folks! (Yes I'm aware it's been said) /thread.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 25, 2012)

Bryan said:


> The first one is right. The second one probably isn't. Just because those people found good solutions doesn't mean they found them immediately after the release.





Godmil said:


> Just no. Fridrich was reading solution guides before she even held a cube for the first time (iirc).


Alright. That makes sense. I guess those 3 were probably just one of the first to PUBLISH their method's though.


----------



## Sillas (Jan 25, 2012)

The 3x3 cube, Erno Rubik was the first to solve, but it took a month. And he thought until he invented something impossible to solve.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 25, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I guess those 3 were probably just one of the first to PUBLISH their method's though.


 
Many methods were published around 1980 already.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 25, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I guess those 3 were probably just one of the first to PUBLISH their method's though.



Fraid that's not the case either. There was a knowledge bottleneck around the late 90's and early 2000's, the cube wasn't as popular and there wasn't many places to find out about it. Thankfully though Fridrich and Petrus had websites up explaining their methods, so that's how many people took their first steps into speedcubing.


----------



## Rune (Jan 25, 2012)

"A paper that Ollerenshaw published in 1980 in the Bulletin of the Institute of Mathematics and Its Applications gave one of the first general methods for solving the Rubik cube puzzle (or the Hungarian magic cube as it was often called then) that tried to minimize the total number of moves needed. The algorithm did the bottom face first, then the top corners, then the middle slice edges, and finally the top edges, producing an average of 80 moves. Ollerenshaw worked with the cube so much that she required surgery to fix her "cubist's thumb" tendinitis."


----------

